# Exercise



## Hogwildz (Jan 27, 2012)

My new exercise load came today. Am partial to oak, but nice mix, Ash, White & Red Oak, Cherry, Hickory, Birch, Maple. Should keep me busy for a few weekends. Can't wait to smell each flavor as I cut em up.
Dunno why, but I love this sheet.


----------



## Locust Post (Jan 27, 2012)

That ought to keep you away from the popcorn for awhile.......or work a few bowls off. Nice pile of wood. Sounds like a nice mix.


----------



## ValentineHill (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice load, there! What size is that -- it looks like half a grapple or something.

Whatever it is, I love that feeling of knowing there's a lot of bucking and splitting coming up. Enjoy!


----------



## bogydave (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice.
Looks like you have it stacked up nice for cutting.
Have fun.


----------



## gregbesia (Jan 28, 2012)

That is nice,  better than any gym.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 28, 2012)

Triaxle truck load. Should come in at about 8 cords. He had it stacked tight & high, so maybe a lil more. I'll know better when i start getting ti cut and split.
Guy was real good with the grapple. I like dealing with folks that know wtf they are doing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 28, 2012)

Smooth move having them put down on those runners. Have fun.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 28, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Smooth move having them put down on those runners. Have fun.


Been there, done that without them, Guy knew what I wanted before I even told him.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 28, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> My new exercise load came today. Am partial to oak, but nice mix, Ash, White & Red Oak, Cherry, Hickory, Birch, Maple. Should keep me busy for a few weekends. Can't wait to smell each flavor as I cut em up.
> Dunno why, but I love this sheet.




Nice load of logs Hogwildz, how many cord do you think you'll get out of it?


zap


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking for about 8 Zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds good, have a load of beech I did Feb. of 2010 ready to go for 2012-2013.


zap


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 28, 2012)

That looks good.  I would love to have that to work with.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks warm out there!  I've been trying to get some outside stuff down for a week or two but the -20* temps aren't very motivating.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 28, 2012)

that oughtta get some fresh gas run through the saw.  I'm with you, I love the different aroma that each different wood has when you split it, and you have quite the selection there.  looks like fun, enjoy it HW!


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 28, 2012)

Nate, been strangely in the 40's all week almost. Damn near 50 a few days. Lots of rain though. Don't remember a January with this many unseasonably warm days. I ain't complaining though. Just want to get this stuff processed before it warms up and the nats and insect come back out. I won't process in the warmer weather, I get eaten alive back here.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice load of wood you have.


----------



## ironworker (Jan 28, 2012)

Is that for 2012, and what do you pay for that?


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks great - must be nice to see that wood ready to go. I'd like to do a grapple some day - I'd like to be able to just head out on the property and cut, rather than drive to cut. When do you plan to burn that wood? Good work! Cheers!


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 28, 2012)

That's the nice way to do it, Hog. I've had 2 loads dropped since we got here....10 the first time and 20 the 2nd. 
Still gives you the satisfaction of doing at least some of the work.
First load, I didn't know any better, and the guy didn't put down sleepers. 2nd load, he asked and I said yeah, please do. Same guy, 1.5 years later.Talk about talent with that claw. 
I agree, it's always nice to watch or work with someone who knows their stuff.
Now, get to work! :lol: More pics would be nice.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 28, 2012)

You are right Hog about the way he piled the logs. Now you can cut right off those 2 sacrificial logs to make it super easy. Nice too that you won't have to move any brush. lol And I'm with you on not cutting in the summer months. Now is a great time bot be out cutting.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 28, 2012)

Iron: It is going to be For end of 2012 and the following season. Hoping to get enough cash to get another load or so so I can get a few years ahead. After I get the woman moved here and get finances back up, I am going to get 3 or 4 loads and get 8 years ahead. I have a large barn I don't use that I will stack it all in to dry and keep out of the elements. Or maybe just stack outside and cover the tops.
Load cost $700.00 and is the cheapest I could find  so far. If I get more than 1, I will be asking for a discount. The ease of it being dropped right in my driveway and processes just outside my door is very convenient, so it is worth is to me. Just no time to scrounge. Although I still do at times, cause I just can't help myself.

NH: It is very convenient to have a grapple load and just cut at my leisure. I have wood on the property, but not easily accessible, and just don't have the time or equipment to get it back to the house. At some point, I will get some equipment and take advantage of the free wood laying/standing around. It may or may not be completely ready for end of this year, but gotta do what has to be done. It will get full sun and there is usually always a breeze or wind here. So we shall see.

BS: I have process more wood laying on the ground then I care to think about, mud, chains, crap etc. It will be nice to have a good work area and not have to sharpen the chains so often. The sacrificials will be cut and split also. But the rest will be nice to cut.

Well, gonna get out at it, have a great day my burning brethren.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 28, 2012)

That sure does look like a a nice way to work almost gentlemen-like wood processing. Enjoy.


----------



## greythorn3 (Jan 28, 2012)

boy i would rather live in -25f then live in the lower 48 states anyday.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 29, 2012)

Well only ended up getting a couple hours cutting in, but the enjoyed the air, the weather and the aroma of the different species all about. Needless to say, Did not have to process any last year as I scooped up 6 cords local, for $300.00 off Craigs List. All real dry and ready to burn. So, I am learning just how out of shape I am. I love cutting a pile though. Like a chess game, make a few cuts, then think up a strategy of what/where to cut next for ease of cutting, and looking not to get my legs crushed etc.

Enjoy your weather Grey, but I'm thinking if ya let that mullet grow out, it might help keep your ears warm. ;-)
And for gods sakes, eat a few cheeseburgers! Just kiddin ya man.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 30, 2012)

Saturday was great weather here in nepa for cutting....hell I heard the birds singing!
Betcha when the lil lady moves here hogz you are gonna have a helper in the wood processing dept.

I love how the chainsaw always ends up in the pics of wood.....strategically placed of course ;-)  :lol:


----------



## Brogan007 (Jan 30, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> boy i would rather live in -25f then live in the lower 48 states anyday.



I laugh when I read comments like this....because it's in our diversity, that we find our strength.  If there was one State, one county, one town that was "the best" there would be 310 million Americans living there.  "Best" is entirely relative.  
I salute you, enjoying life in Alaska.  I salute you enjoying life in (the rest of) America. I salute you enjoying life in the rest ( majority) of the World.

Education is the Mother of Tolerance.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 30, 2012)

I figure I'm about 40% with my winter tri axle load.  A good side effect of a snowless winter.
I've been splitting and stacking as I'm going.  Set up splitter in front of the pile, vertical, cut up some logs, split, and toss into garden cart, drive to pile and stack.  
I climbed a little the other day to cut and the logs shifted after a complete cut, so the heck with that, I'm using the peavy to roll it down.
Can I say again how great the husky timber tongs are for getting the rounds to the splitter:






edit:  In any event, barring snow etc, hopefully will be done before the black flies come out. They were real bad last year.


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2012)

Man Hogz, you got that laid out so easy, even a cave man could do it. :coolsmile:


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 9, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> My new exercise load came today. Am partial to oak, but nice mix, Ash, White & Red Oak, Cherry, Hickory, Birch, Maple. Should keep me busy for a few weekends. Can't wait to smell each flavor as I cut em up.
> Dunno why, but I love this sheet.




How is the processing going Hogwildz?


zap


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 10, 2012)

zapny said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slow, work has been busy, usually spend an hour or two processing after work, but that time is not available now. Last weekend I stacked a bit over a cord I cut & split. Got some cut a couple days ago. Even the damn weekend time is eaten up. Hoping to get at it this weekend though.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 12, 2012)

Some progressmade, a lil more than a 1/4 through LOL


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 12, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Some progressmade, a lil more than a 1/4 through LOL


Good deal! I like getting stacking this early; It'll blow off a lot of the initial moisture now, and the heat will get here in time to get it down to a burnable MC.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 12, 2012)

gregbesia said:
			
		

> That is nice,  better than any gym.



When was the last time you darkened the door of a gym?  

Just curious. . . .


----------



## Freeheat (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow 6-8 cords how much do you burn per season?


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 12, 2012)

Hog-  If you process in that spot routinely, maybe you need to find the local PPL guy and drop a case or two of beer onto him.  3 or 4 old telephone poles as permanent runners would be nice, maybe?


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 12, 2012)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> ...3 or 4 old telephone poles as permanent runners would be nice, maybe?


I lack the heavy equipment to move telephone poles around but I was looking to scrounge up some old railway ties to lay down under my log piles.  Those could be manhandled into place.

Everytime I drop an old dead or dying Poplar in my yard, I contemplate dragging it in tree length over to my processing area to use as runners, but it's too much work so I just buck it up and give it to the neighbour.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 12, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Some progressmade, a lil more than a 1/4 through LOL



Looks like things are going just fine, it looks like the warmer weather will return Mondday.


Nice work,Zap.


----------



## Dune (Feb 12, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> mywaynow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't like poplar?


----------



## JeffT (Feb 12, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Nate, been strangely in the 40's all week almost. Damn near 50 a few days. Lots of rain though. Don't remember a January with this many unseasonably warm days. I ain't complaining though. Just want to get this stuff processed before it warms up and the nats and insect come back out. I won't process in the warmer weather, I get eaten alive back here.


Hog,I'm with you on the cold cut.I don't like to mess with wood when it's above 40*


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 13, 2012)

Estang, I sued to do about 4 cord a year, and some nasty crap for the shoulder seasons. This year since December, I have used about 1-3/4 cord. Used to religiously load every 8 hours(3x per day). This year I am loading every 12 hours or 2x per day. So 8 cords should do at least 2 winters.

MyWay, I actually have telephone poles laying in the field that the previous owner left here. I been wondering what I may do with them. but I will sent them up out near the barn rather than in the driveway. I had the logger put donw 4 runners out of the load I got, works jsut as well, nut when done, no moving them, just cut, split and stack with the rest. I kinda like it that was better.

Zap, I was out yesterday and today working on it, near 1/2 way there I guess. I was slacking at sharpening the chain, and didn't notice it was dull till today. I had a spare new one so put it on, and holy shat! I cut more today than in the last two days worth of cutting combined. 

The only thing that sucks is there is alot of poison ivy on the poles, but i pick it off as I always wear gloves. Haven't gotten it yet.
If I toss the vines up on the hill, is there any chance they will root and grow? I don't want the stuff habitating there. Figured since it is cut and half dead or dead, I would be ok?

Jeff, Today it was cold to me here. Never got out of the 20's, but I still managed to work up a sweat.
Of course the last 2x I cut was just flurries and a few snow showers, but as soon as I am splitting, damn snow squalls come in ans get everything covered just enough to get soakedm including me. But I love this stuff. Got a great workout this weekend, and I am def feeling it now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 13, 2012)

Been there on slacking on the chain, I'll file out in the woods when needed. Seems like your making your way through at a good pace. I hear Gamma can swing the maul real good depending on what she is splitting!


zap


----------



## bogydave (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking good
Yes there's a chance the ivy will take root from the pieces, it's a tough plant.
Black plastic garbage bag in the sun for a few months kill most plants, then bury or land fill  
I was told once to not burn it & get the smoke on you, some are allergic enough to  the smoke it gets in the airway, but sounded like a wives tale to me. But never took the chance.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 13, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Looking good
> Yes there's a chance the ivy will take root from the pieces, it's a tough plant.
> Black plastic garbage bag in the sun for a few months kill most plants, then bury or land fill
> I was told once to not burn it & get the smoke on you, some are allergic enough to  the smoke it gets in the airway, but sounded like a wives tale to me. But never took the chance.



Well I already tossed a bunch on the hill, and it is covered in snow now, so we shall see.
It is true not to burn it, worse than outside is to get it inside you.
I don't get it as bad as I used to, but do still get some spots here and there.
When I was a kid I would get covered in it, would get around & in my eyes and glue them shut.
Had to get a shot and take the steroid pack which is a certain number of pills a day reducing by one each ay until all taken. Poison Sumac & Poison Oak were the worst.
Guess I have a better immunity to it as I get older, or just avoid it more successfully.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 13, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I remember looking like a walking piece of chalk with all the calamine lotion on.
Funny , didn't bother Dad at all.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, after taking last weekend off to spend with my wife to be, I got back at the processing this weekend. Should be done splitting next time I get at it.
Then stacking resumes. Exercise, it sure was. Hurts so good.

At one point, I looked over the house and saw blue skies with the moon showing. Looked in the other direction and dark wall of clouds rolling in. % minutes later, it was here. Almost snow.....not ice balls like hail, but not full blown snow flakes either. Not quite exploded to form the flakes. 
Then another 10 minutes gone by, and blue skies & sun again.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 5, 2012)

Some close ups of some grubs I found. Today's catch was a spider colony, 2 ant colonies, and a grub farm.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 5, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Some close ups of some grubs I found. Today's catch was a spider colony, 2 ant colonies, and a grub farm.



Good fishing bait 
For your next break from wood splitting.
Looking good, 
Looks like you are over 1/2 way there


----------



## Sisu (Mar 5, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Looking good
> Yes there's a chance the ivy will take root from the pieces, it's a tough plant.
> Black plastic garbage bag in the sun for a few months kill most plants, then bury or land fill
> I was told once to not burn it & get the smoke on you, some are allergic enough to  the smoke it gets in the airway, but sounded like a wives tale to me. But never took the chance.



It isn't a wive's tale.  Don't ever burn poison ivy.  The smoke can potentially kill, if you inhale it.  The first documented uses of chemical warfare involved various North American native tribes, who would bundle and burn poison ivy, so the smoke would blow onto their attacking enemies.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 5, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Well, after taking last weekend off to spend with my wife to be, I got back at the processing this weekend. Should be done splitting next time I get at it.
> Then stacking resumes. Exercise, it sure was. Hurts so good.
> 
> At one point, I looked over the house and saw blue skies with the moon showing. Looked in the other direction and dark wall of clouds rolling in. % minutes later, it was here. Almost snow.....not ice balls like hail, but not full blown snow flakes either. Not quite exploded to form the flakes.
> Then another 10 minutes gone by, and blue skies & sun again.




Nice work Hogwildz, looks like some great btu's. Did ya make Gamma come over to split?

zap


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 5, 2012)

Sisu said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 - just to hit the point home for everyone - burning poison ivy can be extremely harmful. Never burn it - fire pit, etc. Cheers!


----------



## guy01 (Mar 5, 2012)

for those of you bothered by poison ivy there is this
http://tinyurl.com/ewdqs
Guy


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 5, 2012)

zapny said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, done did it solo. Was mentioning to the wife to be that she can split and stack, and was told I am the man, that is it my job. LOL
I said that is right I am the man, and I give the orders. Another LOL 
Just measured what I have split so far. Stacked on the right is 1-1/2 cords. The big pile is 7.5 cords. Have another 1/2 to 3/4 cord to split yet. So at least 9 cords or so. I am very happy, and will be using this guy for a while to come yet. Not the great pricing I used to get, but $700.00 for 9+ cord is good enough for me.
Now I need more pallets. Too wet to stack the excess in the barn, or maybe I will anyways. I have about another 2-3 cords in the barn and on the hill, and another cord on the left side of the row. So maybe 3 years ahead now. What the 30 will be fed when I ever get that hooked up might add another couple cord a year. Want to get another load delivered, but its getting warm and I hate processing when its warm out. Lat weekend I was sweating bad enough. No insects out yet, cept some flies. They really love fresh cut wood, they were on it like stink on u know what.

As far as the poison Ivy....I tossed some up on the hill, and the rest in the stone drive. If it does live I'll be spraying that crap. I'll keep an eye on it. Haven't gotten any processing yet.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 5, 2012)

Sisu said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Down in the Yucatan in the 16th century various native tribes piledgreat heaps of dried Habanero chiles then set them alight upon Spanish invaders.  If you ever been around the fumes created when mixing minced green or ripe Habaneros,lime juice,raw onion & garlic when making salsa - I highly recommend doing it outdoors and/or wearing a mask.  :vampire:  :wow:


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 5, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Sisu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just made home made chilli last night. And yeap I chopped up some Jalepenos, Sarrano, and some finger peppers. Not Haberneros, but the chilli turned out great! Just the right amount of bite. And the next day, bamm! all those delicious flavors merged together. I did forget to wash my hands and rubbed my nose and yowza!!


----------



## Jags (Mar 5, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> all those delicious flavors merged together. I did forget to wash my hands and rubbed my nose and yowza!!



Yeah, just don't forget about it when you go to get rid of the rented beer.  Don't ask.


----------



## dorkweed (Mar 5, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good thing you didn't go No.1!! :wow:


----------



## Thistle (Mar 5, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds awesome.I havent made chili in almost 3 months,gonna do that in a couple days now though.Anymore I wear those disposable latex gloves when cutting up any of those basturds.Some Habaneros & Indian Ghost chilies are reported to burn through those I heard lol.Rubbing nose is bad enough,your eyes are much worse. :gulp: 

Come on ice cream!  (Remember Cheech & Chong,I forget which LP that's from though  :lol: ) Seriously though,any stew,chili,pasta sauce etc is almost always better the next day after everything blends.Its too hard to wait until then to eat it however.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 5, 2012)

LMAO, learned that lesson way back. Also while a kid, we used to steal tomatoes veggies etc from neighbors gardens to throw at cars, houses etc. Yeah I was that kid... and one night I picked some hot peppers, unknowingly. Well I knew it the second I rubbed my eyes later that night. Karma didn't wait so long to get back to me on that one.
Speaking of chilli, not to get too graphic, but I was maybe 10 or so and ate lots of chilli at grandmoms, well after crapping for about the 5th time, my butt was quite sore from wiping, well I rummaged through granny's medicine cabinet and found this stuff called BenGay, said it relieved pain & soreness... thought, hmm this should help. Well unfortunately I didn't understand what "don't use on or near mucus membrane" meant.
I was not a happy camper for the rest of that night. And was too embarrassed to tell anyone.
Seems I learn many lessons the hard way. ;-)


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 5, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was eating it while making it. Prolly ate a couple bowls full not shortly after it was all together and hot. DEF better the next day. Slow cookers really turn a meal into a delightful treat for the taste buds.


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 5, 2012)

Real nice work (and a lot of it) Hogz - stacks are looking great! Cheers!


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 5, 2012)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Real nice work (and a lot of it) Hogz - stacks are looking great! Cheers!


Yeah not bad, shame is, I have to move the big pile and put on pallets. 
That big stack averages 16' x 10' x 6' high. I have a good bit of exercise to go. About 1/2 or a lil more is going on pallets right behind the pile. The rest....time for more pallets, and the wood drive through is going to become longer.


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 5, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> NH_Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh! Been there, done that. Not a load of fun.....but hey, more exercise!  :cheese: Cheers!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice work hogzy...
One word.....,
Tucks.....
For next time..stay away from the Bengay.....nuff said
. :lol:  :lol:  :smirk:


----------



## osagebow (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice work....So THAT'S how it's done!  How were those Neandetrthal protein pills? Grubs are supposed to be good for ya...


----------



## Thistle (Mar 5, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Nice work hogzy...
> One word.....,
> Tucks.....
> For next time..stay away from the Bengay.....nuff said
> . :lol:  :lol:  :smirk:



And dont grab those IcyHot back pain pads by mistake without turning the overhead light on first...Just sayin'  ;-)


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 5, 2012)

Tucks always comes to mind!
I won't be relearning that lesson until oldtimers sets in!
No grubs on the dietary intake here. The only pills I take are Advil, Simvistatin & Percocet for those long overworked days ;-)


----------



## Sisu (Mar 6, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> LMAO, learned that lesson way back. Also while a kid, we used to steal tomatoes veggies etc from neighbors gardens to throw at cars, houses etc. Yeah I was that kid... and one night I picked some hot peppers, unknowingly. Well I knew it the second I rubbed my eyes later that night. Karma didn't wait so long to get back to me on that one.
> Speaking of chilli, not to get too graphic, but I was maybe 10 or so and ate lots of chilli at grandmoms, well after crapping for about the 5th time, my butt was quite sore from wiping, well I rummaged through granny's medicine cabinet and found this stuff called BenGay, said it relieved pain & soreness... thought, hmm this should help. Well unfortunately I didn't understand what "don't use on or near mucus membrane" meant.
> I was not a happy camper for the rest of that night. And was too embarrassed to tell anyone.
> Seems I learn many lessons the hard way. ;-)



"and it burns, burns, burns
the ring of fire
the ring of fire"!


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 27, 2012)

Aight, So I finally got it all stacked. Looks to be 7 cord (of new processed added to about another cord and 1/2 already stacked)maybe a tad over. Not quite the 8 or 9 I was hoping for, but I am ok with it. Really REALLY do not like processing or stacking wood above say 40 degrees. Sweat, black flies, just ain't liking that! Don't care for the cloud of gnats swarming around my head.... Lesson learned not to wait too long again! Couple photos of the wood drive through.
Picked my first tick off me the other day also, while at a job looking at a wreck. Slightly brushed up against some small tree and 20 mins later, scratched my neck to find the lil fker making his way to dinner.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking good Hogz .....and I hear you on the ticks.  Its gonna be ugly out there during spring gobbler season, first year I haven't been excited about turkey hunting in a long time....


----------



## remkel (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice load there. Just getting into mine. All maple, some the cuts are sweet! A little bittersweet after the horrible sugaring season we just had.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 27, 2012)

remkel said:


> Nice load there. Just getting into mine. All maple, some the cuts are sweet! A little bittersweet after the horrible sugaring season we just had.


yeah I do sugaring on a hobby scale.  I was hoping for 30 to 50 gallons of syrup this year over the course of 5 or 6 weeks....ended up only getting 19 gallons over 3 weeks.  Totally disgusting.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2012)

Now that is some nice heat stacked up. Very nice job hogs now the hard part burning it up lol.

Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 27, 2012)

HW, nice job on the wood. Looks like the cooler weather will be with us for another 10 days or so, guess it's time to get the beech on the side of that hill.
zap


----------



## maplewood (Mar 28, 2012)

My dad and I started into 12 cord this week.  Funny how this work seems like fun.
And when it's all done, I often walk around the stacks, and sometimes bring a chair with me!
Thanks for the pics. 
How are you going to split it?  I'm splitting with a maul so far, but am second guessing my commitment on some 24" diameter yellow birch....


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine is all split except for some rounds I scrounged, that even my splitter will not split. Not sure what it is, but it is all twisty and just does not split worth a damn. So I'll let it dry some and see if that helps. But, the load I got in is all split and stacked. I use a North Star splitter I bought off my neighbor.


----------



## Mr A (Mar 29, 2012)

Curious where you call around to, or look for to get a load like that?


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 29, 2012)

Mr A said:


> Curious where you call around to, or look for to get a load like that?


I ask around town, down at the bar when having lunch etc. A few fell through there, so then I found a couple places with adds in the local paper. And finally for this one, they had signs up along the road up over the mountain, so I called them, and decided to give them a shot. I was also thinking of catching up to some logging trucks that run through here and talking with them. Always looking for a good deal. And Craigslist sometimes has adds for guys selling in pole length or bulk.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 29, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> I was also thinking of catching up to some logging trucks that run through here and talking with them.


 

I have been workin that angle too Hogz but have not scored the "Big One" yet. Maybes I have to perfect my technique of askin.
I missed out big time last week. Apparently one of my patients worked in the logging industry and I did not know about it.  After he left the girls asked if I scored some free firewood.  WTF? Nobody told me what he did for a living dammit.
I'll git him next time.


----------

